# River Steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the lower section of the Conneaut River trolling spoons and stick baits ! There was a lot of leaves and the wind keep moving them around which made It difficult to avoid them Plus the wind picked up pretty good which made boat control very tough in the open stretch’s ,still ended
Up with a decent day with 9 on 5 in and all good size fish (7 to 8 pounds ) lost a couple nice ones which ju




























mped and got off ! River was still just a tad high and high south winds made trolling down stream tough to get down to my desired speed of 2.2 ! Should clear up good and be very fishable the next couple days !


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the report and great job. I’m planning to hit the harbor this weekend. I’ll report on how I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Going to try trolling the harbor and shipping channel tomorrow, Friday. Looks like it should be a calmer day.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

SteveG said:


> Going to try trolling the harbor and shipping channel tomorrow, Friday. Looks like it should be a calmer day.


I’ll be there but I may start in the river !


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Just curious, does your boat fit under the bridge or are you able to launch in the river?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

E Leigh said:


> Just curious, does your boat fit under the bridge or are you able to launch in the river?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not fit under the bridge the waters still to high but I can launch in the river


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

have you noticed how fat the steelhead all seem to be this fall???
all of them ive landed have been super chunky fish like they swallowed a football
very good to see actually


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> have you noticed how fat the steelhead all seem to be this fall???
> all of them ive landed have been super chunky fish like they swallowed a football
> very good to see actually


YES, there are very chunky this year ! i would contribute it to all the baitfish its every were ! this is the most emerald shiners I have seen in a couple years and that`s a very good thing !


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> I’ll be there but I may start in the river !





FishIgo said:


> YES, there are very chunky this year ! i would contribute it to all the baitfish its every were ! this is the most emerald shiners I have seen in a couple years and that`s a very good thing !


Got a 26" over 7 lb. Very fat hen


----------

